# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: share کردن اسکنر

## reza_edu

سلام میخواستم بدونم آیا راهی برای share کردن اسکنر تو شبکه وجود داره یا نه ؟
سیستم به این صورت هست که یک سرور وجود داره که یک دستگاه چند کاره (hp)به اون توسط کابل USB وصل شده و پرینتر نیز برای کاربران بسته به اینکه در کدام OU قرار دارن share شده (شبکه برپایه  Domain) حالا ما یه مدیری داریم که با تلفن شرکت (که سانترال شده هست) داخلی کارمند رو میگیره و میگه که فلان اطلاعات رو بزاره تو دستگه تا اون از سیستم خودش اون رو اسکن کنه (توجه به این نکته ضروری هست که خود اون کارمند نمیتونه این کار رو انجام بده و فایل رو براش ارسال کنه) حالا میخوام بدونم که اینکار شدنی هست یا نه ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمائی کنید.

----------


## khalil-s

سلام 
شما به صورت معمولی نمی توانید در محیط ویندوز اسکنر را به اشتراک بگذارید اما برای این طرح شما برنامه های کمکی وجود داره که البته اکثراً پولی هستند 
ولی نگران نباش بروبچ ایرانی همه چیزی رو مجانی می کنند!!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این لینک برنامه *Capturix ScanShare*: 

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/3363...8%DA%A9%D9%87/

----------


## reza_edu

سلام ممنون از معرفی برنامه یه سوال خود شما استفاده کردید ؟ آیا این برنامه فقط سمت سرور نصب میشه ؟ یا باید هم رو کلاینت . هم رو سرور نصب بشه ! راه دیگه ای وجود نداره که نیاز به برنامه کمکی باشه ؟

----------


## khalil-s

> سلام ممنون از معرفی برنامه یه سوال خود شما استفاده کردید ؟ آیا این برنامه فقط سمت سرور نصب میشه ؟ یا باید هم رو کلاینت . هم رو سرور نصب بشه ! راه دیگه ای وجود نداره که نیاز به برنامه کمکی باشه ؟


فقط کافیه برنامه روی کامپیوتری که به اسکنر متصل است نصب کنی و بعدش برای کپی فایلهای کرک موقتاً برنامه رو از حالت اجرا خارج کن (توسط Task Manager ) 
یک نکته مهم داره و اون اینه که بعد از کپی فایلهای کرک باید بری فایل "Start Capturix ScanShare Service" که توی همون مسیر All Program>Capturix ScanShare هستش رو اجرا کنی تا سرویس به اشتراک گذاری اسکنر فعال بشه 
حالا کار تمامه فقط کافیه از پشت هر کامپیوتری یک صفحه اینترنت اکسپلورر باز کنی و یکی از این دو آدرس رو وارد کنی:
http://esmcomputer یا http://IPComputer (مثل http://Ali یا http://192.168.1.1 )
این برنامه امکانات زیادی به شما برای مدیریت بهتر اسکنر میده از جمله که کدام کاربر یا کامپیوتر اجازه دسترسی به اسکنر رو داره یا دیگه اینکه همه اسناد اسکن شده در یک مسیر خاص ذخیره بشن و یا به شما نشون میده که چه کسانی از اسکنر استفاده کردن و یا مستقیم اسناد اسکن شده رو به فاکس و یا پرینتر هدایت می کنه و ....

اگه باز سئوالی داشتی در خدمتم

راستی یادم رفت سئوال دومت رو جواب بدم 
حداقل من فکر نمیکنم بشه که مستقیم اسکنر رو در شبکه به اشتراک گذاشت
موفق باشی

----------


## reza_edu

ممنون از راهنمایی شما تست میکنم و اگر مشکلی پیش اومد از شما درخواست کمک میکنم با تشکر.

----------


## soonyatsen

سلام با عرض خسته نباشید
شرمنده مزاحم شدیم 
یه مشکل 
اگه میشه برام حلش کنید
درباره برنامه ای که Capturix.ScanShare.v7.06.848_
برای شر کردن اسکنر استفاده میشه کل کارهای که گفته بودید انجام دادم 
تا که میخوام اسکن کنم این خطا بالا میاد

fffffffffff.JPG

----------


## cybercoder

این برنامه ای که شما فرمودید یک وب سرور میسازه که اون وب سرور به اسکنر دسترسی داره و شما به وب سرور! البته در نهایت به همان هدف می رسه ولی خوب اشتراک نمی دونم میشه گذاشت اسمش رو یا نه

----------


## sali2010

اسکنر جزء وسایلی است که نمی توان به اشتراک گذاشت

----------

